# watching a dog poop



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Let's face it, you can't help but look!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Let's face it, you can't help but look!


Ahhhhh Vise grips, my secret vice........


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My dog looks at me when it poops.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> My dog looks at me when it poops.


I'm pretty sure I've mastered this look. I've used it to rid myself of countless would be pests at work. The trick is to continue on with whatever it is you're doing as if _nothing_ could stop you, all the while staring at them with _that_ look. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I'm pretty sure I've mastered this look. I've used it to rid myself of countless would be pests at work. The trick is to continue on with whatever it is you're doing as if nothing could stop you, all the while staring at them with that look. :laughing:


My dog looks embarassed when it poops but I still have to watch.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> My dog looks embarassed when it poops but I still have to watch.


yes, and this is exactly what the would be pest does, for a moment or two, and then it gets real awkward for a second before they bolt, feeling that they have been somehow violated:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey I've seen one vice grip , but two that's just crazy dude


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Let's face it, you can't help but look!


I'll bet that will last another 30 years:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It must be temporary. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Let's face it, you can't help but look!










:no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> It must be temporary. ��


Only until they install the custom made cover


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> yes, and this is exactly what the would be pest does, for a moment or two, and then it gets real awkward for a second before they bolt, feeling that they have been somehow violated:laughing:


 That's kind of like my advice to people that are exceedingly afraid of the dark. Just start masturbating very slowly and then whisper into the dark "this is for you". Now you own your fear


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> Let's face it, you can't help but look!












that's where my vice grips went.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> that's kind of like my advice to people that are exceedingly afraid of the dark. Just start masturbating very slowly and then whisper into the dark "this is for you". Now you own your fear


poty!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i know a few anal dog haters who would go absolutely ballistic if you left a lamp like those on their front porch:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

There are freaks that exists that place a sheet of plastic over their face and have another human defecate on their face. I would imagine they like to watch dog poop.


----------

